# Help: Cooling off period for Australian Stock Report?



## astojic86 (6 February 2007)

To Admin: Please don't merge this with another thread as it does not help me. Others want to know about ASR i want to get out of a contract i need peoples help not for you to move this to a thread where no one will see it.


Hi

Does anyone know if I have rights to cooling off period with Australian Stock Report?

I did their trial of 7 days and then today got a call from them and i signed up. After reading a couple of things on this forum and around the internet I realised what a mistake i had made. Also I have had a full time job offer so i will not be able to trade as much as i wanted to so no point in having the subscription.

Please help someone, i live in QLD and they are based in VIC, does anyone know if and how the cooling off period works and what are my rights?

Thank you all


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (6 February 2007)

*Re: HELP cooling off period AUSTRALIAN STOCK REPORT*



			
				astojic86 said:
			
		

> To Admin: Please don't merge this with another thread as it does not help me. Others want to know about ASR i want to get out of a contract i need peoples help not for you to move this to a thread where no one will see it.
> 
> 
> Hi
> ...




Dear astojic86,

You sound quite distressed. A mistake is a mistake, you can argue it or move on. Ask them if there is a cooling off period. If you feel it is worthwhile and there is no cooling off period decide whether you should seek legal/consumer advice.

Should you be bound to a contract to subscribe, try philantrophy as a defence against adversity. Share their nuggets with this forum, or with me 
ggumnut@yahoo.com, or someone else. Then you will divide the pain until it is negligible or approaches contentment. 

I trust your new position is fulfilling and profitable.

Garpal


----------



## Julia (6 February 2007)

Asto,

Contact Fair Trading re whether or not there is a cooling off period.
You should get from them unbiased and accurate advice.  

Good luck.

Julia


----------



## Kauri (6 February 2007)

Mention that you are posting on one of the most popular Aussie stock forums about your situation....


----------



## camaybay (7 February 2007)

I just grabbed this
8.4          You may terminate your account at any time by sending an e-mail to Australian Stock Report (also see clause 18). Such termination will take effect immediately. Australian Stock Report holds the right to not provide a refund in some circumstances. Please note Australian Stock Report will not provide refunds on discounted subscriptions. Upon termination, you will receive an automated confirmation via e-mail that the request was received, and your account will be terminated. There is no cooling off period offered as you have the option to receive a free trial before subscribing.

Still looking


----------



## insider (7 February 2007)

You might get away with an elaborate story.. like how you are going to move overseas and you need the money to set up a business as your pet goldfish died with plasma screen televisions; how to get the best deals in a shocking report a mother should not miss!!!   

That might work if they're all high.

Seriously now, you cannot say that you change your mind... Refunds don't work like that... You could say that you miss understood something and you were left with a false impression that made you sign up in the first place... Try something like that

Contact all relevant authorities and get your story straight first!!!!


----------

